# Грыжи шеи



## Oam1965 (3 Апр 2022)

Добрый день всем и здоровья!
О себе: Олег, 57лет, 182, 78. Домодедово.
Четыре года назад проходил профилактическое лечение по поводу болей в спине. Сейчас кстати не беспокоит.После осмотра неврологом и моих жалоб на покалывания (как иголками) кончиков пальцев левой руки (мизинец, безымянный, средний) по результатам МРТ были выявлены грыжи в шейном отделе отделе позвоночника. Прошёл лечение (дневной стационар), курс массажа. Был направлен на консультацию к хирургу, который предложил операцию. После консультировался ещё у неврологов и решил не делать, тк сильных болей не было.
В этом году 8 марта резкая боль от лопатки (точка ближе позвоночника) по всей руке книзу.
Прошёл курс лечения в дневном стационаре. Резкой боли сейчас нет, но отсутствует сила в левой руке. Раньше этой рукой сжимал эспандер 60 раз, сейчас 10 и не до конца. По результатам повторного МРТ динамика отрицательная. Сейчас слабость в ногах, периодически боли в задней части головы.

Посещение хирурга платно первый раз- вердикт ставить межтеловой шейный имплант. Озвучено было что производство США, производят где он не знает (дословно). Ну и цена соответственно….
После двух дней раздумья и осмысления решено было делать. Повторное посещение хирурга (также платное)….. и уже оказывается что ставить нужно уже два импланта и цена ещё увеличивается соответственно.
После звонка в организацию где нужно оплатить импланты и после просьбы
выслать все документы- сертификаты с удивлением обнаружил из документов, что производят в Китае. Хотя думаю хирург это знал, но почему-то не сказал.
Ну и как-то желание сразу пропало делать именно там.
Прошу откликнуться по следующим вопросам:
1. Как срочно нужно делать операцию?
Что ещё можно сделать без операции?
(Снимки https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mVwrfOQzkGx20Q








						Мальцев О.А..rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				



2. Существуют ли квоты на установку имплантов и если да, то какие ставят.
3. Посоветуйте нейрохирургов по этому направлению.
С благодарностью всем откликнувшимся.
С телефона не знаю, всё ли вставилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Oam1965 написал(а):


> Прошу откликнуться по следующим вопросам:
> 1. Как срочно нужно делать операцию?


С миелопатией, слабостью руки и ног! - вчера.
Важно. А какое СОЭ и СРБ?



Oam1965 написал(а):


> Что ещё можно сделать без операции?


Пока ждете операцию:








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				



В основном 1 и 2 задача.



Oam1965 написал(а):


> 2. Существуют ли квоты на установку имплантов и если да, то какие ставят.


Не могу ответить.



Oam1965 написал(а):


> 3. Посоветуйте нейрохирургов по этому направлению.


Доктор Лебедев есть на этом форуме!


----------



## Oam1965 (3 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!

По результатам анализов вроде отклонений нет, так сказал невролог.


----------



## Oam1965 (3 Апр 2022)

Лебедеву написал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Oam1965 написал(а):


> По результатам анализов вроде отклонений нет, так сказал невролог.


Это хорошо.


----------



## Oam1965 (3 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какое СОЭ и СРБ?












						Анализ
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				



Не силён в анализах. Буду благодарен, если гляните.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

СОЭ  в норме. Значит противопоказаний к операции нет.


----------



## Oam1965 (3 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю. Сегодня больше не докучаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Если есть что, спрашивайте.


----------



## Oam1965 (20 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, написал вам в переписке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

> Просто вроде получше стало, вот и начали посещать мысли, может отложить? Или по снимкам лучше не затягивать. Всё-таки операция- не зуб вырвать… или я себя накручиваю?


Так все по показаниям.
Тему с показаниями нашли, тип показаний определили?
Слабость в руках и ногах есть?


----------



## Oam1965 (21 Апр 2022)

В руке только левой на сегодня, но уже получше. Эспандер 10 раз выжимал (неделю назад), сейчас 25 (резиновый). До обострения правда раз 50.
Правая конечно посильнее- 70-75. В ногах вроде всё норм. По левой правда вялость (ломота) ощущается. В шее болей практически нет. 
Главное, чтобы хуже после операции не стало.

Тему с показаниями «ткните мне», если не сложно

Спасибо что отвечаете


----------



## La murr (21 Апр 2022)

@Oam1965, в сообщении Фёдора Петровича информация о показаниях к операции.
Посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Oam1965 (21 Апр 2022)

Спасибо


----------



## tankist (22 Апр 2022)

Ответ на 2 вопрос: да, квоты на установку имплантов для граждан РФ существуют. Мне ставил доктор Лебедев, по квоте, в НМХЦ Пирогова.


----------

